# Ceratopteris thalictroides and Hygrophila difformis



## Bryan (Jun 8, 2013)

I just added what I believe to be Ceratopteris thalictroides (water sprite) or Hygrophila difformis (water wisteria) to my aquarium but I would very like to know what species it is exactly. I have researched both plants online but can't seem to find a key distinction between the two. If anyone would explain to me an identifying feature for either plant it would be very helpful.:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

C. thalictroides is the Sumatrafarn. There are various forms thereof. Filigranfarn with delicate branching and oak fern leaf with strong branching. The leaves all come directly from the root. In the sheet corners seedlings appear. Is usually kept floating on the surface. But can also be planted in the ground.
The water has Wistarie a long stalk. The leaves come from the stalk. alternate. Must always be planted. Looks like a tomato plant. It would be good to have a picture.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Please keep question to one thread instead of multiple on one subject.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 8, 2013)

Arthur7 said:


> C. thalictroides is the Sumatrafarn. There are various forms thereof. Filigranfarn with delicate branching and oak fern leaf with strong branching. The leaves all come directly from the root. In the sheet corners seedlings appear. Is usually kept floating on the surface. But can also be planted in the ground.
> The water has Wistarie a long stalk. The leaves come from the stalk. alternate. Must always be planted. Looks like a tomato plant. It would be good to have a picture.


I am not sure how to attach photos to my reply. There are two photos of the plant in my gallery, one from the front and one from above if you would like to take a look.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've seen it. The first picture is C. thalictroides, the second image is Wistarie water.

regards


----------



## Bryan (Jun 8, 2013)

But they are both the same plant just different angles?


----------

